# I think i broke my anubias!



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey - first off i want to say thanks to everyone who has been so helpful and not yelled at me for my mistakes!!! 

I recently bought a anubias (it was taller then the others maybe a 4" tall with a few leaves) and put it in my tank. Looked today and one of the leaves was floating around so i reached in and got it out then looked and all the leaves/stems were coming off. I pulled out the plant and the large root was all green and slimy. It lost all the leaves except one. Is it dead or did i do something to it? It is currently quarantined in a large cup with clean water and a tiny bit of leaf zone. Hope someone can help! Thanks again!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looks like the plant came with some algae and with the new water it was put in took off. How is the plant doing now?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Looks like the plant came with some algae and with the new water it was put in took off. How is the plant doing now?


completely dead  smelled really bad when i went to throw it away. All the plants in my tank now have algae on them - no where in the tank is there algae except the plants


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*hm... is your tank in good water quality? Try to find what the algae problem is. Is it the long photperiod? The high wattage of the lights? High in toxins? Over-fertilization? Not enough water changes?

If you dont find the cause of the algae it will keep on growing and coming back. *


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *hm... is your tank in good water quality? Try to find what the algae problem is. Is it the long photperiod? The high wattage of the lights? High in toxins? Over-fertilization? Not enough water changes?
> 
> If you dont find the cause of the algae it will keep on growing and coming back. *


Not sure, i just ordered new lights - i have fairly low lights atm and i was in the process of ordering my testing kit when something came up and i got side tracked. Not currently fertilizing - i have flourish tabs under the plants and someone told me not to add the leaf zone with those. I have been behind on my water changes due to pneumonia and trying to keep up in school and my son has been sick as-well. I did a 25% change on Saturday. The odd thing is that my son's 10 gallon has plants in it and has been running a week longer but has no algae growth at all and it has higher lighting then mine atm. The plants that came from the one store have algae but the ones that came from petsmart and petco have none. Would adding a small snail that could get on the plants help, or would it die in the cycling process or just do no good? Thanks


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I see no problems there. Did you bury the rhizome of the plant underground? ONLY the roots of the Anubias can be under the substrate, but the rhizome HAS to be above in open moving water or else it will rot. A snail will show no difference in algae. I have lots of snails and I dont see them eat any algae . Living creatures only help a little, not much. Only way is to prevent it from occuring. Trial and errors.*


----------

